# Using code 29877 with 715.16



## toosdi (Jul 18, 2007)

I remember reading somewhere (not sure where) that 29877 is not to be bill with an osteoarthritis code (715.16).  I sought help from within our department, but was only told that 717.7 is how we get paid.  I know what codes to use to get the procedure paid, but when all the doctor is using for a diagnosis code is concerning arthritis (in the body of the report it does state there was loose cartilage and different grades of changes, i.e. grade II and III), is it still billable?


----------



## Deadpd (Aug 3, 2007)

*715.16*

Try using 719.86 for grade II and grade III changes.  I've used that code and get paid when it's only a 29877.  Just wish we could get paid for the 29877 when you do a 29880 and other things in the knee.


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Sep 26, 2007)

You can get paid - using your modifiers and appropriate ICD-9's.
Usually with a m 59 you can expect reimbursement on the second or third code. Very few deny the claims... and if they do, submit and appeal with your detailed Operative reports. Good luck!


----------



## Kanta.M (Oct 8, 2007)

*code djd*



toosdi said:


> I remember reading somewhere (not sure where) that 29877 is not to be bill with an osteoarthritis code (715.16).  I sought help from within our department, but was only told that 717.7 is how we get paid.  I know what codes to use to get the procedure paid, but when all the doctor is using for a diagnosis code is concerning arthritis (in the body of the report it does state there was loose cartilage and different grades of changes, i.e. grade II and III), is it still billable?




I use 715.96 djd knee (degenerative joint disease) arthritis and if it is has chondraplasty 717.7


----------

